# How can I confirm my balancer is fully seated?



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys,

I just installed my new balancer on a Pontiac 400 I'm building and I'm wondering how I can confirm the balancer is fully seated. I lined up the keyway on the crank and the balancer seemed to go on without and issue. I GENTLY tapped it on with a rubber mallet and then tightened the crank bolt to the proper torque. The crank bolt seemed to thread in 3/4-1" prior to getting tight, so it seems the balancer was on properly, but my OCD is getting the best of me. I've included a pic of the balancer as installed and it doesn't look to me like there is much room for it to go on any further but I just wanted to see if there was a way to confirm it is fully seated. Thanks for taking a look. 

Mike


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

If you torqued it to 160 ft-lbs, I don't see any way it could possible go any farther.

https://butlerperformance.com/p-34888-pontiac-engine-specs.html


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

bigD said:


> If you torqued it to 160 ft-lbs, I don't see any way it could possible go any farther.
> 
> https://butlerperformance.com/p-34888-pontiac-engine-specs.html


 This^^^^. Plus, looking at the pic, it is seated all the way. You are good to go.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

looks good 
but I am not familiar with the aftermarket parts ...
maybe put your pulley on the crank and water pump and see if they line up ??

Scott


----------



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks guys all good points. That's what I thought but just wanted to be sure. I'll check the water pump pulley to be sure.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I agree, good work. Nice balancer too.


----------

